# convoluta



## Pashu

Olá,

Como posso traduzir "convoluta" para espanhol. Seria contorneada??? O contexto é automotivo e refere-se a pneus, suspensão etc.... Desculpe pelas frases abaixo serem muito objetivas o q dificulta o contexto, mas é o q tenho...

*CAPA MUELLE NEUMÁTICA
**Mayor confort y durabilidad del vehículo, independientemente del volumen de carga. *
*CAPA CONVOLUTA 
**Mayor protección para la carga y mayor estabilidad en el rodaje.  *

*muito obrigada. vcs sempre me ajudam muito...*


----------



## Mangato

Humm. 

Após de ler no Aurelio o significado de convoluto, aquilo que se enrola  como um canudo ou uma folha de bananeiro, aplicado a um peneu poderia ser o que dizemos_ balón del neumático_


----------



## Tomby

Eu pensava que se tratava de um _neumático (cubierta) *recauchutado*_, mas não tenho certeza, é por isso que não disse nada. 
TT.


----------



## coquis14

Disculpen mi ignorancia , pero ¿no sé puede usar la misma palabra?

Convoluta-->
Tipo de prefoliación donde la hoja se arrolla longitudinalmente en espiral.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Posiblemente sí, pero como habla de vehiculos, volumen de carga, estabilidad en el rodaje, etc., pienso que _convoluta_ se debe referir a otra cosa relacionada con la mecánica. La verdad es que mi ignorancia es mayor.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O texto se refere a dois tipos de capas de proteção para cargas transportadas em caminhão (no Brasil se diria "lona"). Agora, não tenho a menor idéia de quais são essas capas...


----------



## Mangato

Acho que convoluta pode ser un anglicismo.
Convoluted= Entramado, enrevesado

Podería-se tratar da capa da estrutura formada por nylon e aço que conforma o pneu, e que por aqui denominam trama.

Mas só é especulação


----------



## Vanda

Convoluto - [Do latim convolutu, 'virado ao redor'.] (Aurélio)


> Adj. Bot.
> 1.     Diz-se da prefoliação em que o limbo foliar se enrola longitudinalmente, à semelhança dum canudo, como na bananeira.


----------



## Tomby

> O contexto é automotivo e refere-se a pneus, suspensão etc...


Cara Vanda, na página das abreviaturas do Aurélio diz "Adj. = Adjetivo" e "*Bot*. = Botânica" e como disse anteriormente acho que estamos a falar de viaturas, pneus, suspensões, etc., e não de botânica.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Eu sei, TT. É que o Mangato pensou que a origem da palavra era do inglês, por isso coloquei a origem e o significado primário dado pelo dicionário. Portanto qualquer coisa que tenha  a forma dum canudo, conforme descrito na definição, pode ser chamada de forma convoluta.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado!
Já entendi.
TT.


----------



## Pashu

Essa é dificil mesmo, uma tradução bem técnica. Obrigada a todos.... Acho que vou manter a palavra convoluta. Soa muito estranho para los nativos???


----------



## Mangato

Meu inglês não vai além do tomorrow.  Achei o adjectivo convoluted, e intui que poderia ter aguma relação.


*convoluted* *A*_adjective_*1 *Byzantine, *convoluted*, intricate, involved, knotty, labyrinthine, tangled, tortuous


----------

